# York - Apologies



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

So that was York then. I have never seen so many MHs in one place I could not beleive my eyes I thought Stratford had a big attendance. When we drove onto the race course we were shepperded down to the general camping area even though we were looking for MHF. I guess as it was dark and quite muddy under foot they just wanted to keep vans moving. So sorry that we didn't come over and say Hi it was far enough just to walk to the show!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sagedog said:


> I have never seen so many MHs in one place I could not beleive my eyes


 :lol: That's because Yorkshire is the centre of the Universe. :lol:


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

nfire: The umbilicus is the centre of the universe :rocol: 

John


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Sagedog said:


> it was far enough just to walk to the show!!


MHF alloted space was quite close to the show I thought


----------

